# another thread by popular demand: lesson de francais.



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 10, 2005)

bonjour



> I really need to practise my French. Can we have a French evening please, or U75 French classes like the German ones....



this quote in another thread has finally spurred me into action. so let buveur de guinness correct your french. mlle SZC will no doubt come and join us any time soon.


----------



## zenie (Nov 10, 2005)

ooh yes yes so much sexier than German


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 10, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> ooh yes yes so much sexier than German



la vie est tres courte pour apprendre l'allemand


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> mlle SZC will no doubt come and join us any time soon.



Indeed!

And I will be half teaching and half learning 

I grew up speaking fluent French and doing my studies in French but all whilst living in London. Then I finished school and stopped speaking so much French and.....I'm losing it! (the French that is...) and I keep making embarrassing mistakes....especially written ones! (that is one area I really need to brush up on...)


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Indeed!
> 
> And I will be half teaching and half learning
> 
> I grew up speaking fluent French and doing my studies in French but all whilst living in London. Then I finished school and stopped speaking so much French and.....I'm losing it! (the French that is...) and I keep making embarrassing mistakes....especially written ones! (that is one area I really need to brush up on...)



hmm....la grammaire francaise   [makes mental notes to pilch old grammar books next time I go there.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> hmm....la grammaire francaise   [makes mental notes to pilch old grammar books next time I go there.



That reminds me, I have an _old_ copy of la Bescherelle at my parents house.......


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd love to come along. 

Je n'ai pas souvent l'occasion de parler francais en ce moment.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> That reminds me, I have an _old_ copy of la Bescherelle at my parents house.......



aaargh! torture


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas souvent l'occasion de parler francais en ce moment.



Same. I speak French to my mum but that's around once a week + an email here and there. Also, I make mistakes and sometimes she doesn't correct me.

maestrocloud and I have conversed in French, it was actually really fun! We should do it more often.....


----------



## perplexis (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> la vie est tres courte pour apprendre l'allemand


La vie est *trop* courte pour apprendre l'allemand 

[I speak French, so I'd be happy to help the thread...]


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> aaargh! torture



Innit.

We are the victims of the French education system *shudder*


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a new copy of bescherelle by my side, it's my bible...

my history - technically french, got the passport, the birthplace, and the parents. however the untimely death of one left the other refusing to speak french at home. So i haven't spoken it as a primary language since i was 10, I'm now 20. Last year i decided this was a fucking shame as i'm now really really bad at speaking/writing, went to paris for 3 months & enrolled on a degree which is 1/4 french langauge (mostly grammar   ).

Need all the practice i can get, if I fail the french this year I can't go on to 2nd year


----------



## perplexis (Nov 11, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> That reminds me, I have an _old_ copy of la Bescherelle at my parents house.......


Oh the joys 
Bescherelle is responsible for the torture of thousands of French school children. There should probably be a campaign against the sadistic publishers...


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I'd love to come along.
> 
> Je n'ai pas souvent l'occasion de parler francais en ce moment.



we can always meet in south london, although I can't afford pubs at moment, so perhaps practising writing  may be a better option for the time  being.


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

How about an evening of french & pub every few weeks? No english allowed?

We could go to the french place in soho, they have nice cider  (but are fucking pricey   )


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

I was really impressed at your speaking skills and the way you expressed yourself correctly etc maestro....before you went to Paris you wouldn't even say one word in French to me!

You'll be fine, especially if this class works out..


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> we can always meet in south london, although I can't afford pubs at moment, so perhaps practising writing  may be a better option for the time  being.


fair enough  we could meet somewhere cheaper? i'd quite like to meet & speak...


----------



## perplexis (Nov 11, 2005)

Alors, parlons francais!
C'est bien triste de ne pas pouvoir parler sa langue maternelle, on devrait essayer de se parler un petit peu, et surtout de se corriger... je sais que je fait des sacrees fautes de grammaire, parce que je n'ai jamais vraiment appris a ecrire en francais...

Allons-y!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> La vie est *trop* courte pour apprendre l'allemand
> 
> [I speak French, so I'd be happy to help the thread...]



 je me suis fais avoir, c'est ce que je voulais dire  

I shouldn't type so fast


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> we can always meet in south london, although I can't afford pubs at moment, so perhaps practising writing  may be a better option for the time  being.



I am also poor. I don't mind meeting in South London but I feel we should take a look at who is attending and see if we can make a few non South London meets.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 11, 2005)

This is going to be a _leedle_ more complex than for those who have forgotten all their GCSE french, oui?


----------



## perplexis (Nov 11, 2005)

How about meeting at the Institut Francais in South Kensington? They have superb resources- a library with shitloads of great french CDs, films and books, and a nice cafe... I forget how much it costs to join, but for anyone seriously interested in speaking french and keeping vaguely up to date with French culture, it's brilliant...

eta: that's just a suggestion for all you Londoners. I'm too far away to be able to get there, sadly, but I used to love it.


----------



## perplexis (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> je me suis fais avoir, c'est ce que je voulais dire
> 
> I shouldn't type so fast



"Karcherising les poulets" is genius!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> This is going to be a _leedle_ more complex than for those who have forgotten all their GCSE french, oui?



Well with me, guinnessdrinker, maestro, perplexis and Ms T......errm, maybe 

But I'm sure there will be a range of levels and we'll all be teaching/learning/correcting etc so it will be worth coming along! I can give you a head start when I see you on Saturday


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> How about an evening of french & pub every few weeks? No english allowed?
> 
> We could go to the french place in soho, they have nice cider  *(but are fucking pricey   )*



peut etre pas une bonne idee, alors  (sounds more like a translation from english, but it is too early in the morning for me to make any sense).

mais je suis d'accord, l'alcool delie les langues....


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> How about meeting at the Institut Francais in South Kensington? They have superb resources- a library with shitloads of great french CDs, films and books, and a nice cafe... I forget how much it costs to join, but for anyone seriously interested in speaking french and keeping vaguely up to date with French culture, it's brilliant...
> 
> eta: that's just a suggestion for all you Londoners. I'm too far away to be able to get there, sadly, but I used to love it.



It's 1 minute away from my old school where lots of bad memories hang about *shudder*

Not my place of choice but if everyone wanted to, I'd still come along


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> This is going to be a _leedle_ more complex than for those who have forgotten all their GCSE french, oui?



alcohol is a good way of remembering once learned but long lost languages....


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> alcohol is a good way of remembering once learned but long lost languages....



Yes, I find my French flows more easily after a few drinks...

(Well I hope it does and it's not just me gibbering rubbish cos I'm drunk...)


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

pourquoi pas le birkbeck? c'est tres simple pour moi et le chat


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd be curious how you sound in french, would your accent tend towards more your mum's region, standard french from the lycee or just english.


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Yes, I find my French flows more easily after a few drinks...
> 
> (Well I hope it does and it's not just me gibbering rubbish cos I'm drunk...)


oui, quand j'etais en france, je parlais francais seulment quand j'etais souee (sp?)


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> oui, quand j'etais en france, je parlais francais seulment quand j'etais *souee* (sp?)



premiere correction de notre lesson: saoule, prononce soule. saoul (prononce sou, pour les hommes), si je me rappelle bien.


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> premiere correction de notre lesson: saoule, prononce soule. saoul (prononce sou, pour les hommes), si je me rappelle bien.


merci


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> merci



attention a la gueule de bois.....


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> pourquoi pas le birkbeck? c'est tres simple pour moi et le chat



Parfait!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> pourquoi pas le birkbeck? c'est tres simple pour moi et le chat



le chat parle francais?


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> le chat parle francais?



C'est moi le chat (ou plutot, la chatte)


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> C'est moi le chat (ou plutot, la chatte)



this could be your plein/pleine moment.....


----------



## foamy (Nov 11, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> La vie est *trop* courte pour apprendre l'allemand
> 
> [I speak French, so I'd be happy to help the thread...]



i taught perplexis all he knows so can i come too?


or should i say

moi aussi?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> i taught perplexis all he knows so can i come too?
> 
> 
> or should i say
> ...



mais bien sur, mon cher monsieur/madame.


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> attention a la gueule de bois.....


It's my downfall 

re. la chatte -


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2005)

On pourrait bien rencontrer chez moi avec quelques bouteille de vin (francais, bien sur) -- surtout si tu n'as pas d'argent en ce moment, guinnessdrinker.  J'habite Brixton/Herne Hill.    

I used to speak pretty good French but it's gone a bit rusty recently.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> On pourrait bien rencontrer chez moi avec quelques bouteille de vin (francais, bien sur) -- surtout si tu n'as pas d'argent en ce moment, guinnessdrinker.  J'habite Brixton/Herne Hill.
> 
> I used to speak pretty good French but it's gone a bit rusty recently.



c'est une tres bonne idee, d'autres eleves potentiels dans le sud?


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> c'est une tres bonne idee, d'autres eleves potentiels dans le sud?


moi et la chatte sommes au l'est... mais je peux voyager un peu, c'est pas une probleme...


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> moi et la chatte sommes au l'est... mais je peux voyager un peu, c'est pas une probleme...



dans l'est, un probleme.

la chatte peut avoir un sens different.....  (mais je ne suis pas sur de l'orthographe correct de cet homonyme).


----------



## exleper (Nov 11, 2005)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> This is going to be a _leedle_ more complex than for those who have forgotten all their GCSE french, oui?


 Mais oui.... I only have a B at GCSE French under my belt, but I would really like to kickstart things again - there's a lot of french people at my university and it would be great to speak to them on their level.  It's a great language, but I think I'm still on 'beginner' which doesn't really apply to this thread   The Beeb has a great free learning resource on its website though, at http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/french/, which is worth a look AS.


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> dans l'est, un probleme.
> 
> la chatte peut avoir un sens different.....  (mais je ne suis pas sur de l'orthographe correct de cet homonyme).


      

<hides>


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

exleper said:
			
		

> Mais oui.... I only have a B at GCSE French under my belt, but I would really like to kickstart things again - there's a lot of french people at my university and it would be great to speak to them on their level.  It's a great language, but I think I'm still on 'beginner' which doesn't really apply to this thread   The Beeb has a great free learning resource on its website though, at http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/french/, which is worth a look AS.


 
bienvenue

beginners with basics are welcome, it helps to get slightly inebriated and lose your fear of  the language.

le francais reviens tres vite.


----------



## perplexis (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> dans l'est, un probleme.
> 
> la chatte peut avoir un sens different.....  (mais je ne suis pas sur de l'orthographe correct de cet homonyme).


Tu as raison- il faut faire attention!
Ca s'ecrit "la chatte" aussi, et en usage commun ca na vraiment qu'un sens- exactement comme "pussy"


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> Tu as raison- il faut faire attention!
> Ca s'ecrit "la chatte" aussi, et en usage commun ca na vraiment qu'un sens- exactement comme "pussy"



chut! SZC vas ecoute!


----------



## perplexis (Nov 11, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> i taught perplexis all he knows so can i come too?
> 
> 
> or should i say
> ...


 
Mademoiselle foamy parle bien francais, mais elle sait bien racconter des histoires...!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> Mademoiselle foamy parle bien francais, mais elle sait bien racconter des histoires...!



raconter


----------



## perplexis (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> chut! SZC vas ecoute!


Je crois qu'elle doit deja savoir!


----------



## perplexis (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> raconter


!merci!
*like "con"! I won't ever forget it now!*


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2005)

Monsieur Guinness est un bon professeur -- mais un peu severe, non?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

non, les erreurs sont tres facile a faire et vite pardonnes


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> premiere correction de notre lesson: saoule, prononce soule. saoul (prononce sou, pour les hommes), si je me rappelle bien.



Soul/soule (with a circumflex on the u, I think).


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Soul/soule (with a circumflex on the u, I think).



I think the other spelling (mine) is slightly more ancient (when I was young, zimmer frame and all that  ) and may have been superceded by something more akin to modern pronunciation. and I don't know how to write the various accents on these posts.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't know how to do accents on here either, and I find it's quite hard to read French without them..

Anyway, do we have a plan?  I'm getting quite excited at the prospect of an U75 French club!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

a friday or saturday evening, anyone, in Brixton/Herne Hill?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2005)

I can do Friday 18th  November, or Friday 2nd December.


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> a friday or saturday evening, anyone, in Brixton/Herne Hill?


would a weekday eve be possible for anyone? it's way easier for me most of the time...


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

sounds like a good plan. anyone else?

edited to say: maybe a problem for me on the 2nd of December


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

ooh and we could bring french food & stuff too...

(though i'm veggie & thus disabled in terms of french food. i practically lived on bread & cheese when i was there )


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> would a weekday eve be possible for anyone? it's way easier for me most of the time...



can do week day, too.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2005)

J'aimerai bien venir, meme si je n'habite pas au sud mais c'est assez facile de voyager. En tout cas, ma soeur habite a Herne Hill alors je peux dormir chez elle si je deviens trop ivre ... (je ne souviens plus mon argot , j'espere que quelqu'un peut m'aider)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd be up for this, although I'm very much at the 'forgotten (totally) my GCSE French' level. I'm always embarrassed by my monolingual Englishness.  

I particularly like the 'meeting in Herne Hill' part of this plan.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2005)

Weekdays are good for me.

How about Thursday 24th?

(And there are kittens too, just to tempt MC and SZC south). *


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Weekdays are good for me.
> 
> How about Thursday 24th?
> 
> (And there are kittens too, just to tempt MC and SZC south). *



Chatons?! Oui merci!


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Weekdays are good for me.
> 
> How about Thursday 24th?
> 
> (And there are kittens too, just to tempt MC and SZC south). *


I'm IN!

(I finish at 6pm on thursdays so could be there for 7ish)


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

I hope to be there! (especially with kittens!!!)

I have some sirop de grenadine, biscuits de the (Lu) and pate de canard.......my grandparents brought some food over when they visited last week.....it might all be gone though


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2005)

Is Thursday 24th a goer then?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> J'aimerai bien venir, meme si je n'habite pas au sud mais c'est assez facile de voyager. En tout cas, ma soeur habite a Herne Hill alors je peux dormir chez elle si je deviens trop ivre ... (je ne souviens plus mon argot , j'espere que quelqu'un peut m'aider)



non, c'est parfait pour le francais, 20 sur 20, mais je ne suis pas tres sure si la soeur serais heureuse de recevoir un ivrogne de frere ce soir la....


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Is Thursday 24th a goer then?



It should be okay for me, I see no reason why not.

je vais inscrire le jeudi 24 novembre dans ma memoire.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> I'd be up for this, although I'm very much at the 'forgotten (totally) my GCSE French' level. I'm always embarrassed by my monolingual Englishness.
> 
> I particularly like the 'meeting in Herne Hill' part of this plan.



it's a good way to start. after a couple of drinks, it will be so much easier....


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I hope to be there! (especially with kittens!!!)
> 
> I have some sirop de grenadine, biscuits de the (Lu) and pate de canard.......my grandparents brought some food over when they visited last week.....it might all be gone though



mmm.....du pate de canard.....mmmm


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> non, c'est parfait pour le francais, 20 sur 20, mais je ne suis pas tres sure si la soeur serais heureuse de recevoir un ivrogne de frere ce soir la....



Merci bien, c'est tres gentil 

Comme j'ai l'a prete ma baignole cette semaine, elle n'aura pas le droit de plaigner en mon avis


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I hope to be there! (especially with kittens!!!)
> 
> I have some sirop de grenadine, biscuits de the (Lu) and pate de canard.......my grandparents brought some food over when they visited last week.....it might all be gone though



Ooh - I've got a jar of something in the fridge which is some kind of pate - duck/goose/summat like that. Baguette and a bottle and I'm sorted!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Merci bien, c'est tres gentil
> 
> Comme j'ai l'a prete ma baignole cette semaine, elle n'aura pas le droit de plaigner en mon avis



comme je lui ais prete ma bagnole (pour les autres eleves, un mot argotique),    de se plaigner


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> comme je lui ais prete ma bagnole (pour les autres eleves, un mot argotique),    de se plaigner


  




getting a bit carried away there - the fact that I haven't written any French for about 10 years is beginning to tell!


----------



## maes (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll bring a couple of bottles of red & some nice (stinky!) cheese if I can find some good stuff...


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 11, 2005)

I have some Roquefort that I don't particularly want.

I'm afraid the camembert and the chevre will be gone by the 24th   

I'll bring some red, depending on how much money I have


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2005)

Alors, le 24? N'est pas "Offline"?

My written french is appalling, (Ma Francais ecrire? ugh...), but I could understand just about all that has been written, and I understand it pretty well to hear it...  it's just when I speak it I get all mixed up with my italian.  

anyway, i'd love to come along.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

if it all goes well, it's my payment day, so I will try to bring something. I hear there is a new fantastic bakery in herne hill.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 11, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Alors, le 24? N'est pas "Offline"?
> 
> My written french is appalling, (Ma Francais ecrire? ugh...), but I could understand just about all that has been written, and I understand it pretty well to hear it...  it's just when I speak it I get all mixed up with my italian.
> 
> anyway, i'd love to come along.



mon francais ecrit

yes, more people!

mais attention, je ne comprends pas l'italien.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2005)

Je n'ai pas vu de "thread" pour Offline ce jour-la.  

Alors, dirons le 24 novembre.

PMs avec mon addresse a suivre.....

Pour le moment, les autres eleves sont:

La Chatte
Maestronuage
Buveur de guinness (prof)
Cheval de trash
Spanglepoulette
L'orgue du moulin aux singes
Pic a glace
ReNnie

Moi, j'ai du vin rouge, de la terrine de sanglier, du saucisson, et des cornichons.  Alors du bon pain serait formidable, guinessdrinker.  

A tout a l'heure.


----------



## blamblam (Nov 12, 2005)

I would love to do this. I've hardly spoken french since my A level over 5 years ago  

I hope I won't be the crappest there though! 

I skipped through this, but saw the 24th November, south of the river (bah  ) - where abouts exactly?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> I would love to do this. I've hardly spoken french since my A level over 5 years ago
> 
> I hope I won't be the crappest there though!
> 
> I skipped through this, but saw the 24th November, south of the river (bah  ) - where abouts exactly?




Brixton/Herne Hill.  Chez moi.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2005)

Having read this thread and understood most of it, I would be well up (in theory) for an evening of trying to remember my A Level French, particularly with others of similar standard.

I haven't spoken French since I used to use it with my partner in order to confuse my daughter, and we were never any good then, either.

However, I might just get tongue tied, like I do whenever I go to France (at least, until I have sampled the local wine!)...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 14, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> L'orgue du moulin aux singes


----------



## MarkMark (Nov 14, 2005)

A quick "help me I'm confused and stupid" newbie question for all you francophones out there

When a word ends in X how do you join the pronounciation to a following word commencing with a vowel.

ie. "faux amis" ?

Is it a Z sound? or some wierd GS bastardisation?


----------



## perplexis (Nov 14, 2005)

MarkMark said:
			
		

> A quick "help me I'm confused and stupid" newbie question for all you francophones out there
> 
> When a word ends in X how do you join the pronounciation to a following word commencing with a vowel.
> 
> ...


With a /z/ sound...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 14, 2005)

Is it? I would have left it silent.  

I need plenty of practice by the look of it.


----------



## MarkMark (Nov 14, 2005)

me too.

I think you can leave the X silent, but then you have to cut and leave a gap. Not very nice if you're in full flow (not likely anyway with my french)


----------



## perplexis (Nov 14, 2005)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Is it? I would have left it silent.
> 
> I need plenty of practice by the look of it.


Well in the case of "faux amis" there would definitely be the /z/ sound for a "liason", in some cases it's silent (you only link if the 2nd word begins with a vowel sound), but tehre's an exception in the case of aspirated H's , such as are found on "homard" (lobster) "deux homards" would never be pronounced "deuz-omarr" it would be "deu- 'omarr". 
Sorry, my phonetic transcriptions are a bit lame, but I think that makes sense...


----------



## perplexis (Nov 14, 2005)

MarkMark said:
			
		

> me too.
> 
> I think you can leave the X silent, but then you have to cut and leave a gap. Not very nice if you're in full flow (not likely anyway with my french)



Personally, I would _never_ leave a gap in "faux amis". It could be a regional thing, but I don't think I've ever heard a French person do that....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 14, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> Well in the case of "faux amis" there would definitely be the /z/ sound for a "liason", in some cases it's silent (you only link if the 2nd word begins with a vowel sound), but tehre's an exception in the case of aspirated H's , such as are found on "homard" (lobster) "deux homards" would never be pronounced "deuz-omarr" it would be "deu- 'omarr".
> Sorry, my phonetic transcriptions are a bit lame, but I think that makes sense...



Yeah that makes sense. I think I may well be the worst French speaker there though.


----------



## MarkMark (Nov 14, 2005)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Yeah that makes sense. I think I may well be the worst French speaker there though.



And I am the even worse worst!


----------



## blamblam (Nov 14, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Brixton/Herne Hill.  Chez moi.


Cool sounds good. And if people are bringing things I could bring some french eep-opp...


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 14, 2005)

MarkMark said:
			
		

> me too.
> 
> I think you can leave the X silent, but then you have to cut and leave a gap. Not very nice if you're in full flow (not likely anyway with my french)



definitely no gap, pronounced fausamis.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 14, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> Cool sounds good. And if people are bringing things *I could bring some french eep-opp*...



et les plus vieux d'entre nous ne vons riens comprendre au verlan et autre mot argotiques des p'tits jeunes


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2005)

MarkMark said:
			
		

> "faux amis" ?



Now you've got your answer, care to share? What possible context are you using this in?? C'mon, spill the beans - I'm really bored


----------



## rennie (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm interested! spent years studying french but it's rusty n needs practice. 

notre rendez vous est a quelle heure le 24, MsT?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> et les plus vieux d'entre nous ne vons riens comprendre au verlan et autre mot argotiques des p'tits jeunes



Innit!

I don't recognise the tense you're using there.  What is it?


----------



## blamblam (Nov 14, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Innit!
> 
> I don't recognise the tense you're using there.  What is it?


Moi non plus  

Mais oui, moi je comprends le verlan, je suis "bas avec les jeunes"


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 15, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Innit!
> 
> I don't recognise the tense you're using there.  What is it?



merde alors, ou est mon Bescherelle  ceci dis, c'est peut etre du francais courant (avec des fautes d'orthographes   )


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't find a thread about it anywhere, but apparently there *is* an OFFLINE on Thursday 24th.  Does that matter?  People who want to go can always head off after a couple of hours of French practice, I suppose...


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 16, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I can't find a thread about it anywhere, but apparently there *is* an OFFLINE on Thursday 24th.  Does that matter?  People who want to go can always head off after a couple of hours of French practice, I suppose...



si offline est plus tard dans la soiree, il ne devrait pas avoir de problemes pour les gens. pour moi, il ny a pas de probleme.


----------



## maes (Nov 16, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> si offline est plus tard dans la soiree, il ne devrait pas avoir de problemes pour les gens. pour moi, il ny a pas de probleme.


my dad:

si 'offline' se tient plus tard dans la soiree, cela ne sera pas un probleme pour nous et cela ne sera pas un probleme pour moi, de toutes facons.


----------



## 888 (Nov 17, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> Moi non plus
> 
> Mais oui, moi je comprends le verlan, je suis "bas avec les jeunes"



C le present, t foncede ou kwa?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> la vie est tres courte pour apprendre l'allemand



la vie est trop courte pour etudier l'allemand....


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 17, 2005)

*pops head in...listens for a few minutes to everyone speaking french....gets hot n bothered .....sneaks out...*     


(Does things to me that french language does....   )


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 17, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> la vie est trop courte pour etudier l'allemand....



perplexis a deja parle de "trop" a la place de "tres". que ce soit "apprendre" ou "etudier", la vie est toujours trop courte.


----------



## perplexis (Nov 17, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> perplexis a deja parle de "trop" a la place de "tres". que ce soit "apprendre" ou "etudier", la vie est toujours trop courte.


Cela dit, il vaut toujours mieu tenter ses chances que d'etre paralyse par la peur des erreurs 

C'est dommage que je ne pourrais pas vous joindre ce weekend a Herne Hill, ca me ferais du bien d'ecouter un peu de "eep op" () en buvant un bon petit rouge...  Amusez vous bien!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 17, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> Cela dit, il vaut toujours mieu tenter ses chances que d'etre paralyse par la peur des erreurs
> 
> C'est dommage que je ne pourrais pas vous joindre ce weekend a Herne Hill, ca me ferais du bien d'ecouter un peu de "eep op" () en buvant un bon petit rouge...  Amusez vous bien!



ce n'est pace weekend, mais jeudi prochain. mais il vaut toujours mieu tenter ses chances....   

on vas bien s'amuser.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 18, 2005)

I've Pm'd my address to everyone I think, apart from SZC whose box was full.    

If you haven't had a PM and would like one, then let me know!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 18, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I've Pm'd my address to everyone I think, apart from SZC whose box was full.
> 
> If you haven't had a PM and would like one, then let me know!



 

It's free now!

I may or may not be there, it all depends on whether my ex-job bloody well pays me the money I'm owed


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 18, 2005)

I teach French and German. PM me if it's going ahead.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I've Pm'd my address to everyone I think, apart from SZC whose box was full.
> 
> If you haven't had a PM and would like one, then let me know!


pas de PM pour moi...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2005)

j'ai desolee.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2005)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> I teach French and German. PM me if it's going ahead.


et en francais? nom d'un chien! pense tu il y a un place ici pour parle anglais?  mais NON! rien anglais ici! 

les gens parlent anglais partout - mais pas ici!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> et en francais? nom d'un chien! pense tu il y a un place ici pour parle anglais?  mais NON! rien anglais ici!
> 
> les gens parlent anglais partout - mais pas ici!



Calme toi, mon p'tit chou   Ce n'est pas bon pour le sante


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2005)

oui - mais les anglais - on a pense que ils ont gagne la guerre, avec tous les films comme 'dambusters' ou 'the great escape'.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> oui - mais les anglais - on a pense que ils ont gagne la guerre, avec tous les films comme 'dambusters' ou 'the great escape'.


c'est vrais, mais, il y a des personnes - moi per example - qui devre parle en anglais, parce que mon francais, c'est abominable...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> oui - mais les anglais - on a pense que ils ont gagne la guerre, avec tous les films comme 'dambusters' ou 'the great escape'.



Oui - t'as raison. J'ai visitee le barrage ou le dambusters une fois et ils avaient les cartes postales avec l'impressions d'artistes des bombes. Tres interessant mais un peu hors du sujet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2005)

bouf! hors de sujet? HORS DE SUJET? 

je ne crois pas mes oreilles!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> bouf! hors de sujet? HORS DE SUJET?
> 
> je ne crois pas mes oreilles!



off topic?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> off topic?


nom d'un nom! une anglaise!

mais hors du sujet, c'est les mots tu as cherche.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> nom d'un nom! une anglaise!



Une Belge


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Une Belge


non!est-ce-que possible?

eh bien! a bientot!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 18, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> nom d'un nom! une anglaise!
> 
> mais hors du sujet, c'est les mots tu as cherche.



Ce sont les mots...


----------



## Ms T (Nov 18, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> pas de PM pour moi...



Desolee.

PM a suivre tout de suite.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Ce sont les mots...



Monsieur le mannequin n'as pas de tolerance pour les erreurs d'orthographe


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Ce sont les mots...


oui, 'sont' aussi.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 18, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> j'ai desolee.



je suis desole. tu n'es pas pickwoman


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 18, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> non!est-ce-que possible?
> 
> eh bien! a bientot!



est ce que c'est possible.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> est ce que c'est possible.


bah! 

je vais partir.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 18, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I've Pm'd my address to everyone I think, apart from SZC whose box was full.
> 
> If you haven't had a PM and would like one, then let me know!



c'est toujours le 24? en principe, je peus venir, mais je ne connais pas l'addresse.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 18, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> c'est toujours le 24? en principe, je peus venir, mais je ne connais pas l'addresse.



Je t'ai envoye un PM hier.  Tu ne l'as pas recu?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 18, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Je t'ai envoye un PM hier.  Tu ne l'as pas recu?



non. mais il y a de la place dans ma boite.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 18, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> non. mais il y a de la place dans ma boite.



Je l'ai renvoye.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 18, 2005)

je l'ai bien recus cette fois


----------



## maes (Nov 19, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I've Pm'd my address to everyone I think, apart from SZC whose box was full.
> 
> If you haven't had a PM and would like one, then let me know!


Moi STP!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2005)

je toujours voudrais les 'PMs'.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2005)

Merde!  Je pense qu'il y avait un probleme avec mes PMs, parce que personne ne les a recus.  

Je les renvoie...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2005)

j'ai seulement recu un 'pm' aujourd'hui.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> j'ai seulement recu un 'pm' aujourd'hui.



(((Pickman's)))

T'en fais pas - au moins tu l'a recu. Tu viens?

Aujourd'hui j'ai trouvee mon dictionnaire classique Garnier (1971) et 'Teach yourself French grammar (1961)  Je ne suis pas si ancienne et je ne sais pas d'ou elles viennent  

Je vais les amener avec en tout cas


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2005)

je ne fais pas lire toi 'post'.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> je ne fais pas lire toi 'post'.



Argot bruxellois mon cher - traduction: don't worry about it


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Stigmata (Nov 20, 2005)

Je n'ecrir pas francais. Je voudrais une dictionnaire ou une femme francais.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Je n'ecrir pas francais. Je voudrais une dictionnaire ou une femme francais.



Oui, t'as raison


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> (((Pickman's)))
> 
> T'en fais pas - au moins tu l'a recu. Tu viens?
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas necessaire, mon brave.

J'ai un dictionnaire Collins-Robert, et Le Petit Robert aussi.  Mais pas de bouqain (sp?) de grammaire.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas necessaire, mon brave.
> 
> J'ai un dictionnaire Collins-Robert, et Le Petit Robert aussi.  Mais pas de bouqain (sp?) de grammaire.



Ah bon. Je ne sais pas trouver ma Bescherelle - je vais amener mon bouquin de grammaire pour verifier notre grammaire.


----------



## John Quays (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Pickman's model
bouf! hors de sujet? HORS DE SUJET? 

je ne crois pas mes oreilles!  



off topic? 


en parcourant ce thread que je n'avais pas vu avant - je me sens obligé de dire que c'est... 'hors sujet'.

Bonne continuation tout le monde!


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 22, 2005)

*franglais-tastic?*

Est-ce que vous etes tous ayant un rire? Ou quoi?


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 22, 2005)

Si oui, vous avez un autre pensee venant!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 23, 2005)

^ yes vic  ......

I'm looking forward to this, I've just received _deux livres de recettes de la part de mes grand-parents_ this morning and just skim reading it is brining stuff back.

It's also making me realise how much I should read French books on a regular basis 

I might go to Offline, I'm just scared of spending money I can't spend there!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 23, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas necessaire, mon brave.
> 
> Mais pas de bouqain (sp?) de grammaire.



bouquin


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 23, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Ah bon. Je ne sais pas trouver ma Bescherelle - je vais amener mon bouquin de grammaire pour verifier notre grammaire.



mon Bescherelle. le livre de grammaire n'est pas feminin mais la grammaire francaise est une vieille sorciere.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 24, 2005)

Alors.   Est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui viennent, ce soir?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Alors.   Est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui viennent, ce soir?


Moi!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Alors.   Est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui viennent, ce soir?


 Et moi aussi!


----------



## maes (Nov 24, 2005)

et moi


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 24, 2005)

Je viendrai la prochaine fois parce que je fais tourner des disques magiques a 7.45 a "offline". Je ne peux pas etre a deux endroits le meme temps. Desole, mecs!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 24, 2005)

Yay!

<goes off to clean house and polish wine glasses>


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> <goes off to clean house and polish wine glasses>


and ensure maximum cuteness of kittenage?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 24, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> and ensure maximum cuteness of kittenage?



They kind of do that all by themselves.  Maybe I should tie some ribbon round their necks though as it's a special occasion.   In the tricolor, bien sur


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 24, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Alors.   Est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui viennent, ce soir?



moi!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 24, 2005)

Et moi! icepick viens aussi 

J'espere que perplexis vient aussi.

I will be able to bring some wine 

And I warn everyone - I'm gonna get very babyish and silly around the kittens


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 24, 2005)

Hang on - c'est a quelle heure?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Nov 24, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Hang on - c'est a quelle heure?



je crois que c'est a sept heure, ce soir.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 24, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> je crois que c'est a sept heure, ce soir.



D'accord, merci


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2005)

Un grand merci a Ms T pour une soiree tres chouette! J'espere que toi et hendo ne doivent pas manger que du fromage jusque noel!

Tres heureuse de recontrer les autres aussi


----------



## maes (Nov 25, 2005)

oui, c'etait tres sympa, je veux l'en faire encore  yay pour les chattons aussi


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 25, 2005)

Et les chats, ils allaient bien?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Et les chats, ils allaient bien?



Les chatons sont vraiment mignons - j'ai essayer de mettre Hendrix dans ma poche pour l'amener chez moi mais Ms T m'a vue malheureusement


----------



## maes (Nov 25, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Et les chats, ils allaient bien?


je n'ai pas vu harvey, mais les deux chattons allaient tres bien et sont trop mignon


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 25, 2005)

Ah, les méchants petits!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hier soir - c'etait tres difficile pour moi - pour parler en francais avec des personnes qui parle francais comme le premiere langue...  (as I've just proved) - I don 't know how much I learned, but twas fun...  and yummy, et les chatons!  Que beau chatons...


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2005)

Je pense que c'etait tres bien passe.

Il faut le faire encore dans le nouvel an.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Hier soir - c'etait tres difficile pour moi - pour parler en francais avec des personnes qui parle francais comme le premiere langue...  (as I've just proved) - I don 't know how much I learned, but twas fun...  and yummy, et les chatons!  Que beau chatons...



Maybe we could split into two groups next time -- so that people who aren't so fluent could get something out of it as well.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Les chatons sont vraiment mignons - j'ai essayer de mettre Hendrix dans ma poche pour l'amener chez moi mais Ms T m'a vue malheureusement



Il me faut un signe.  "Defendu de piquer les chatons!"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 25, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Maybe we could split into two groups next time -- so that people who aren't so fluent could get something out of it as well.



I have to admit that most of the French was above my level and went over my head - although I guess that was obvious. 

Anyway, I had a good time regardless. Nice to meet Trashpony and Guinnessdrinker, and big thanks to Ms T for the hospitality.


----------



## perplexis (Nov 25, 2005)

C'est bien dommage que je n'ai pas pu vous joindre, mais malheureusement je ne peux pas me permettre de voyager 200km (aller retour) pour aller parler francais (meme avec des gens aussi  que vous).  Je n'ai ni le temps ni les moyens 
J'espere que ca c'est bien passe, et si vous faites quelquechose vers Noel, je pourrais participer, parce que je risque d'etre a Londres....
J'aimerais bien!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 1, 2005)

*Le bump!*

et un bump pour nous rappelle de la langue de moliere (ou du verlan, c'est selon).


----------



## Ms T (Dec 1, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> et un bump pour nous rappelle de la langue de moliere (ou du verlan, c'est selon).



rappeler


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 1, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> rappeler



c'est pour ca que la "thread" est bonne pour se rappeleR    de l'orthographe.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 2, 2005)

bof!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 2, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> bof!



pourquois? tu t'ennuis?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 2, 2005)

pas du tout, je l'ai dit seulement parce-que j'aime le mot. Bof! Aussi, j'aime vraiment "paf" et "aïe". Je suis completement paf! Comme-ca.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> pas du tout, je l'ai dit seulement parce-que j'aime le mot. Bof! Aussi, j'aime vraiment "paf" et "aïe". Je suis completement paf! Comme-ca.


moi, j'aime "bon-ban".


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 2, 2005)

Qu'est-ce que c'est, "bon-ban"? C'est comme "bin/ban", n'est-pas?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 2, 2005)

I think it's "bon, bais....".


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think it's "bon, bais....".


oh - ma professor de francais a dire "bon ban" (bon bais??) quand on anglais il a dire "erm, err".


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 2, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> oh - ma professor de francais a dire "bon ban" (bon bais??) quand on anglais il a dire "erm, err".


ah ouais je pense que comprends, on le dit toujours dans un voix tres bas (?) (i want to say "in a deep voice". have i used "dans" right too?)


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est, "bon-ban"? C'est comme "bin/ban", n'est-pas?



c'est bon ben, c'est comme bof, un peu, je pense.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> ah ouais je pense que comprends, on le dit toujours dans un voix tres bas (?) (i want to say "in a deep voice". have i used "dans" right too?)



une voix tres basse.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 3, 2005)

Ou est le petit coin?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think it's "bon, bais....".



peut etre   bon mais...erm, err


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Ou est le petit coin?



pourquois? qu'est ce que tu cherche la?


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> pourquois? qu'est ce que tu cherche la?




I need a wee.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Ou est le petit coin?


tu as un chapeau de 'dunce'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I need a wee.


j'ai desole, mais je ne parle pas le sale anglais.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> tu as un chapeau de 'dunce'?



Le petit coin= WC


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Le petit coin= WC



tu veux dire les chiottes, n'est ce pas?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> tu as un chapeau de 'dunce'?



un chapeau d'ane, peut etre.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I need a wee.



je veux pisser


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Le petit coin= WC


ah! tu voudrais faire l'eau!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> j'ai desole, mais je ne parle pas le sale anglais.



la langue anglaise n'est pas sale


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> je veux pisser


mais tobyjug as bu trop boire.


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

est ce qu'on parle des cornichons,


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> la langue anglaise n'est pas sale


et tu t'appelle un francais?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> ah! tu voudrais faire l'eau!



avec de l'oxygen, de l'hydrogen et une allumette dans les chiottes (argotique)?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> un chapeau d'ane, peut etre.


peut etre...


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> mais tobyjug as trop boire.



a trop bus. mr toby, il faut se calmer sur la bibine. ici, c'est pas la bretagne.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> et tu t'appelle un francais?



entente cordiale


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> a trop bus.


autobus?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> est ce qu'on parle des cornichons,



tobyjug est gentil, aujourd'hui. il n'est pas un gros cornichon.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> autobus?



bu(s): drank


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> bu(s): drank


je pense jd je ne parle pas le sale anglais aujourd'hui.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> je pense jd je ne parle pas le sale anglais aujourd'hui.



dans ce cas, il faut etudier le francais d'abord


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> tobyjug est gentil, aujourd'hui. il n'est pas un gros cornichon.



Tobyjug is nice...Today, he won't be a big what?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> dans ce cas, il faut etudier le francais d'abord




je vais voyager jusq'ua a l'allemand thread.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Tobyjug is nice...Today, he won't be a big what?



gherkin.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> je pense jd je ne parle pas le sale anglais aujourd'hui.



I don't think I'm going to talk in the English room today?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> gherkin.


Merci.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm going to talk in the English room today?


bon.


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

ils arrivent, oui c'est sure, c'est eux, les extra terrestrials


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> je vais voyager jusq'ua a l'allemand thread.



jusqu'a la _thread_ allemande. (ou peut etre le thread, je ne connais pas ce mot en francais.

reviens vite, tu es bienvenu.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm going to talk in the English room today?



sale: dirty, salle: room, hall


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> ils arrivent, oui c'est sure, c'est eux, les extra terrestrials



c'est qui, les extra terrestres?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> ils arrivent, oui c'est sure, c'est eux, les extra terrestrials


merde.


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> merde.


non non non non non j'etais trompé


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> c'est qui, les extra terrestres?



Moi?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

non, je n'aime pas les extra terrestres.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> sale: dirty, salle: room, hall



so..........I don't think i will talk dirty English today?


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

ils sont pas petit, ils ont agrandi depuis l'année dernier, o la la


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> so..........I don't think i will talk dirty English today?



tu veux parler cochon  ? ooh ha....


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> so..........I don't think i will talk dirty English today?


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

roast beoeuef


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> non non non non non j'etais trompé



je m'etais


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> je pense jd je ne parle pas le sale anglais aujourd'hui.



hahahaha was trying to translate this....

I think i'm not going to speak/talk dirty English today...?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> non, je n'aime pas les extra terrestres.



es tu racist anti extraterrestre?


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Je peut comprendre le plus part de cette 'thread' mais je ne peut pas parler ou ecrit en le lingue francais, non plus!  


C'est un dommage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> es tu racist anti extraterrestre?


je ne sais pas - je ne reconte jamais les extra terrestres. mais peut etre ils sont comme editor!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Je peut comprendre le plus part de cette 'thread' mais je ne peut pas parler ou ecrit en le lingue francais, non plus!
> 
> C'est un dommage.



ecrire dans la langue francaise

en fait, ce n'est pas si mal. une bonne note pour essayer d'ecrire

edite pour dire: c'est dommage, pas c'est un dommage.


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> ecrire dans la langue francaise
> 
> en fait, ce n'est pas si mal. une bonne note pour essayer d'ecrire


tb


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> je ne sais pas - je ne reconte jamais les extra terrestres. mais peut etre ils sont comme editor!



rencontre. l'editeur n'est pas un extra terrestre


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> rencontre. l'editeur n'est pas un extra terrestre


non?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> rencontre. l'editeur n'est pas un extra terrestre


[translated by monsieur spock]messing about with user names is a serious offence[/spock]


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> non?



je ne veux pas discuter de l'editeur, mais de la langue de Moliere.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> je ne veux pas discuter de l'editeur, mais de la langue de Moliere.


oho! aussi la langue de bataille et de mirbeau! je sais...


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> [translated by monsieur spock]messing about with user names is a serious offence[/spock]



comme dirait le modele de l'homme picky.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> oho! aussi la langue de bataille et de mirbeau! je sais...



mirabeau


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> mirabeau


mirbeau!


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

C'est l'heure d'appero. Vous voulez l'eau de vie , you call it fire water, allez


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

mirbeau!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> mirbeau!



d'accord, mais il y a aussi un mirabeau.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> C'est l'heure d'appero. Vous voulez l'eau de vie , you call it fire water, allez



je prendrais biens un p'tit calva, merci.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> d'accord, mais il y a aussi un mirabeau.


oui, mais il n'ai pas fais les livres sales.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> oui, mais il n'ai pas fais les livres sales.



il n'a pas salis les livres? ecris les livres cochon?


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Il faut que je quit la maison dans un petit peu parce que il deviendre le fin du jour ....



aaaargh je ne rappelle plus le mot pour 'dark' ou 'soon' maintainant!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Il faut que je quit la maison dans un petit peu parce que il deviendre le fin du jour ....
> 
> 
> 
> aaaargh je ne rappelle plus le mot pour 'dark' ou 'soon' maintainant!


quel dommage.


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

devien nuit ou sombre et aussi tout suit


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

moi.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> devien nuit ou sombre et aussi tout suit




Aha tout suite, oui je rappelle - mais j'ai pense que c'etait 'quickly'... mais c'est le meme peut-etre.


Il y a un long temps depuis j'ai apprende le Francais en ecole..!


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> mais tobyjug as bu trop boire.




Je suis un sale ivrogne.


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Je suis un sale ivrogne.


un demi encore?


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 3, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> un demi encore?



Nemestra ma plis.


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Nemestra ma plis.


Are you alright tobyjug?


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 3, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> Are you alright tobyjug?



Yes, nemestra ma plis, is the same again please in Breton.


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Aha tout suite, oui je rappelle - mais j'ai pense que c'etait 'quickly'... mais c'est le meme peut-etre.
> 
> 
> Il y a un long temps depuis j'ai apprende le Francais en ecole..!


tout à fait, c'est bientot


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

nous sommes français sur cette filet


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Est-ce que 'filet' le mot Francais pour 'thread'?


Et oui je vais quitter la maison..... dans un peu!


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Est-ce que 'filet' le mot Francais pour 'thread'?
> 
> 
> Et oui je vais quitter la maison..... dans un peu!


je suis en train de partir


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> je suis en train de partir



Ah! Merci!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Est-ce que 'filet' le mot Francais pour 'thread'?



je ne connais pas le francais pour "thread" parce que je ne vais pas dans les equivalents de urbain en france, mais on parle de "fil de conversation".


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Il faut que je quit la maison dans un petit peu parce que il deviendre le fin du jour ....
> 
> 
> 
> aaaargh je ne rappelle plus le mot pour 'dark' ou 'soon' maintainant!



que je quitte                             parce ce que la fin du jour arrive

dark: sombre    soon: bientot


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

...


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Aha tout suite, oui je rappelle - mais j'ai pense que c'etait 'quickly'... mais c'est le meme peut-etre.
> 
> 
> Il y a un long temps depuis j'ai apprende le Francais en ecole..!



je me rappelle

depuis que j'ai appris le francais a l'ecole.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> ...



c'est qui la belge dans la maison?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> c'est qui la belge dans la maison?


rien, malhereusement.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> un demi encore?



l'encourage pas, il va vider la bouteille.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> je me rappelle
> 
> depuis que j'ai appris le francais a l'ecole.




*smacks self on head with french verb book*

Un question pour le professeur -  quest qu'il y a 'Autistic' en Francais (autistique??????). Je suis curioux..????


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2005)

person = autiste

otherwise it is autistique for behaviour etc etc


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> *smacks self on head with french verb book*
> 
> Un question pour le professeur -  quest qu'il y a 'Autistic' en Francais (autistique??????). Je suis curioux..????



est ce qu'il y a

pour autistic, je ne sais pas. on peux essayer "autistique" jusqu'a on nous montre le contraire.

tout le monde en france se frappe la tete avec le dictionnaire Larousse et la grammaire francaise du livre Bescherelles.

edite pour dire: curieux.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2005)

I can't find my Larousse so I used the Hachette.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> person = autiste
> 
> otherwise it is autistique for behaviour etc etc



merci, madame la pie, pour corriger mes petites erreurs


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I can't find my Larousse so I used the Hachette.



 Hachette est la propriete d'un grand marchand d'armes


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Merci bien - Mme Magpie et M le Guinness Drinker.



Curieux - je ne peut pas eppeler (???) en Anglais. J'ai n'aucun chance en Francais.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Merci bien - Mme Magpie et M le Guinness Drinker.
> 
> 
> 
> Curieux - je ne peut pas eppeler (???) en Anglais. J'ai n'aucun chance en Francais.



la correction de buveur de guinness: aucune chance. la chance est feminine.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Gah!



Putain!



Le Francais est un lingue stupide!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Gah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zut alors! on dit langue


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 4, 2005)

J'ai trouve le mot francais pour 'thread', selon que une amie francaise, c'est 'fil' (pas filet)!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 5, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> J'ai trouve le mot francais pour 'thread', selon que une amie francaise, c'est 'fil' (pas filet)!



ca depend. pour reparer les vetements, par example, on parle de fil quand on veus dire thread, et quand on discute, on parle du fil de la conversation. mais y'a t'il un mot francais pour exprimer ce concept sur internet? telle est la question.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 6, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> ca depend. pour reparer les vetements, par example, on parle de fil quand on veus dire thread, et quand on discute, on parle du fil de la conversation. mais y'a t'il un mot francais pour exprimer ce concept sur internet? telle est la question.




'cording to my French mate 'fil' does indeed relate to a thread on t'internet.


Sorry no french today. Trop fatigue!


----------



## jonH (Dec 6, 2005)

il y a quel qu'un?


----------



## jonH (Dec 6, 2005)

j'ai un bon lien pour tes marque pages
http://www.bescherelle.com/index_fra.php


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 6, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> j'ai un bon lien pour tes marque pages
> http://www.bescherelle.com/index_fra.php



mais bescherelles et la grammaire francaise, c'est la torture  

merci quand meme.


----------



## jonH (Dec 6, 2005)

c'est rien, comme meme


----------



## D (Dec 8, 2005)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> How about an evening of french & pub every few weeks? No english allowed?
> 
> We could go to the french place in soho, they have nice cider  (but are fucking pricey   )



Je veux vous joindre, mais San Francisco est trop loin!

Je constate que je peux parler et ecrire seulement a un ou deux temps. En outre je pense en anglais et traduis en francais, donc je suis tres lente.

Et je ne sais pas d'idiomes.

 

***

Maddalene (et tout le monde) - Sensez libre (c'est correct? je ne sais pas...) de me corriger.  Je suis sure que je ferais beaucoup d'erreurs...  

Je pense que vous etiez trop fatigue*e* pour le francais aujourd'hui.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> Je veux vous joindre, mais San Francisco est trop loin!
> 
> Je constate que je peux parler et ecrire seulement a un ou deux temps. En outre je pense en anglais et traduis en francais, donc je suis tres lente.
> 
> ...



Avec la pratique, vous vous améliorerez rapidement.


----------



## D (Dec 8, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Avec la pratique, vous vous améliorerez rapidement.



C'est vrai, mais je ne pratique jamais.

SF a une des plus grandes populations francophones aux EU, et si je ne pratique jamais.

J'ai parle francais plus souvent pendant une semaine a Berlin que j'avais pendant trois annees a SF.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 21, 2005)

Le bump de noel!

avec un peu de chance, je recevrais bientot dans mes souliers, grace au pere noel (mais le postier se fait attendre  ) un de mes vieux becherelles pour vous torturer tous avec la grammaire francaise


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 22, 2005)

merci>>!


moi j'ai achete un livre de grammaire Francais et un livre de 'bad French' (!!!!) mais c'est en bas, pas ici pres de l'ordi...


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 22, 2005)

#
aussi, puis tu me recommendes (??) un livre/ un roman en francais pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas tres bien a comprender le lingue?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 2, 2006)

Bonne annee tout le monde!

Should we have another Frenchification meet-up soon?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Jan 4, 2006)

*le Becherelle nouveau est arrive!*




			
				Ms T said:
			
		

> Bonne annee tout le monde!
> 
> Should we have another Frenchification meet-up soon?



yes! Yipee!

et joyeuse annee a chacun et chacune!


----------



## rennie (Jan 4, 2006)

aaah mon becherelles! quels mauvaix souvenir!


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 24, 2006)

*bonsoir*

*est-ce qui'l ya  personne qui veut parler avec nous?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Jan 24, 2006)

mais bien sur, je suis la


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 24, 2006)

Je suis ici............. pour un peu..........


----------

